# dongle



## ugrumov

"The drivers for the *dongle*"
"Could not run *dongle* driver setup"

Thanks/Gracias!


----------



## Nomismum

A dongle is a safety device that plugs into the printer socket of your computer. If you don't have one the program won't run!


----------



## begoña fernandez

Un dongle es un dispositivo que se incorpora a un PC para que utilice software protegido. Por lo visto son muy caros y se utilizan poco. En Google encontrarás que dongle se utiliza en español sin traducción= "dongle". Los especialistas en informática tienen la palabra.

saludos,

BF


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola, Ugrumov!
Es exactamente lo que dice Begoña. Mira:

Quick definitions (Dongle) www.onelook.com

noun:   (computer science) an electronic device that must be attached to a computer in order for it to use protected software  

Como también te ha dicho Begoña, no creo que tenga traducción.

Un saludito.

EVA.


----------



## ugrumov

Gracias a todos/Thanks to everybody


----------



## toboto

Por si te sirve, aquí en España al "dongle" se le denomina coloquialmente "mochila".


Toboto


----------



## el_novato

*Opinión de un novato*   ​
Los expertos en este tema que tenemos en el foro, lo pueden explicar, aquí va mi parte.

dongle, dongle,    si la traducción fuera por votación, propondría "llave".

Como te han dicho es un sistema de seguridad.

Dicho con mis palabras, este dispositvo emula a una llave.  Configuras tu aplicación para que solo pueda ser abierto por tu llave.    Cuando quieras abrir de nuevo esa aplicación, primero buscará tener el dongle (llave) conectado en el puerto USB con la configuración correcta, de lo contrario no podrás hacer nada; y que bueno que pueda revisar que la llave o dongle esté presente todo el tiempo comprobándolo de forma aleatorio  y varias veces.  
Buena seguridad si te gusta tener tus cosas protegidas.  En resumen, es una llave, como las contraseñas o password; si no coincide con la correcta, no puedes hacer nada.


Te mando esto que me encontré navegando, para que tengas una idea mejor, visto desde un punto de vista técnico,  pero recuerda, es a nivel de aficionados, digo, las altas esferas manejan protecciones mas avanzadas, además que esto fue redactado el 22 de Enero de 1998.


_El código del dongle es una envoltura para un ejecutable semi-protegido. Cuando la envoltura se aplica, encripta la mayoria del codigo ejecutable, de hecho se coloca al final del programa y toma el punto de entrada del mismo. Cuando se hace correr el programa el código del dongle se hace con el control, y si está contento con el dongle encontrado desencritpta el ejecutable y le transfiere el control. El ejecutable puede entonces llamar nuevamente al código del dongle para realizar cualquier chequeo específico que quiera, para confirmar que el todavia está presente, en varios momentos durante la ejecución.

Pero aun cuando rompa el código inicial del dongle usted necesitara entender y remendar el ejecutable principal. La encripcion hace la comprensión díficil y el emparchado casi imposible. La ruptura completa del código del dongle es improbable que sea una opción. Este tipo de dongles hacen cosas como devolver un valor de una cadena variable que se les pasa, el algoritmo y las llaves para hacer eso estan realmente asentados dentro del dongle - no hay ninguna manera facil de emparchar el codigo del driver del dongle para obtener el mismo resultado._


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Acabo de encontrar la palabra que usamos en Perú para referirnos a los USB dongles: llaveros USB.  Para los que necesiten la palabra.
Carolina


----------



## Chaneque13

Distribuimos software en México y les llamamos candados.


----------



## priscibisbi

si es un llavero usb, entonces se podria usar un pendrive (de esos ke son con mp3) para almacenar la información protegida.... 
o en realidad un dongle es lo ke en chile llamamos "pendrive"?

necesito saberlo para traducir esto:   Installation should be fairly self explanatory on the disk, so install it. You need to have your dongle installed on the back of your computer, too. The little thingamajig, which plugs in.



thanks!!!


----------



## belén

priscibisbi said:


> si es un llavero usb, entonces se podria usar un pendrive (de esos *que* son con mp3) para almacenar la información protegida....
> o en realidad un dongle es lo *que* en chile llamamos "pendrive"?
> 
> necesito saberlo para traducir esto:   Installation should be fairly self explanatory on the disk, so install it. You need to have your dongle installed on the back of your computer, too. The little thingamajig, which plugs in.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!!



Hola,
Te ruego no uses abreviaturas tipo mensaje sms en estos foros, ya que al ser de lengua, intentamos protegerla al máximo.
Gracias
Belén, moderadora


----------



## fsabroso

Chaneque13 said:


> Distribuimos software en México y les llamamos candados.


Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con Chaneque.

Trabajo con equipos médicos, y cuando se hicieron actualizaciones de un software, para evitar que sean copiados, les colocaban ese dispositivo y lo llamaban "candado elctronico".

Saludos.


----------



## Harmattan

Es cierto que en España los candados electrónicos se llaman "mochilas" (ahora mismo estoy trabajando con un programa que lleva una)pero eso es más bien familiar y el nombre más "formal" sería el de "candado electrónico" o "llave hardware" (con el anglicismo incluido, me temo).

A los USB pens los llamamos "lápices de memoria", "lápices USB", "memorias USB"... y expresiones similares. No parece haber aun un término fijado.


----------



## drinkkali

Como informático español, esta es mi opinión para el término si el "target" de la traducción es español de España:

Si el "dongle" es USB: "llave usb" o "mochila usb" (el término es menos coloquial de lo que pueda parecer)
Si es clásica o de puerto serie/paralelo (puertos para módem o impresora): "llave hardware" (como dicen con anglicismo incluído) o símplemente "mochila".


----------

